# Ok package or not?



## fluedrengen

Hi, I have been offered a job i Bangkok. My wife and I (with our newborn) cant decide whether to move or not, as we are not sure the package is "good enough" and would appreciate your thoughts.
What im offered:
Base salary: 300.000 THB+up to 2 mths. bonus
Health insurance
Free mobile
Company car with free mileage and fuel
20 days holiday
3 months termination period
2 return tickets for myself/year
75000THB to cover relocation expenses

what is not included (should I demand this?)
Pension
Health insurance for the family
Plane tickets for the family
Schooling (I hear its costly in Thailand)
Vaccinations
Housing


----------



## fluedrengen

*Additional info*

Both my wife and I are highly educated (MBA and PhD), in our 30's and have solid CV from multinationals. Anyone who can advise whether my package should include more?


----------



## stednick

*Investigate and compare*



fluedrengen said:


> Hi, I have been offered a job i Bangkok. My wife and I (with our newborn) cant decide whether to move or not, as we are not sure the package is "good enough" and would appreciate your thoughts.
> What im offered:
> Base salary: 300.000 THB+up to 2 mths. bonus
> Health insurance
> Free mobile
> Company car with free mileage and fuel
> 20 days holiday
> 3 months termination period
> 2 return tickets for myself/year
> 75000THB to cover relocation expenses
> 
> what is not included (should I demand this?)
> Pension
> Health insurance for the family
> Plane tickets for the family
> Schooling (I hear its costly in Thailand)
> Vaccinations
> Housing



First, the package you identify seems attractive to me. But, that is only my opinion. What do you think? 

The question(s) you are asking can only be answered by you. (Should I demand this?) And (whether my package should include more?) Are obviously questions only you can answer. Everything is subjective and you are asking questions to help you in a negotiation. As no one possesses all the factual data, other than yourself, no one is capable of negotiating for you. 

The investigation that you must complete include, among other things; your acceptance of the working conditions in Bangkok, your families acceptance of living conditions in Bangkok, the actual cost of the lifestyle you will need to be happy living in Bangkok, and, your mentality concerning living in a third world culture and raising a newborn there.

You must compare the package offered with your other options and select the option that is best for your family. 

To start this investigation, you, and your wife, should spend a significant amounts of time reading through this forum. Many, many issues in Bangkok and Thailand that will seriously impact you and your families happiness. Many pro's and con's, and any one specific con may be a deal-breaker. The severity of them only you and your wife can judge. Realize that she needs to participate fully in this investigation and negotiation. Much better to dismiss the offer than to accept the offer, move to Bangkok, and then realize you have made a mistake. 

As you gather information, use the search tool, tab located on the center green bar, to research specific items. If you can't find enough information to satisfy yourself, ask specific questions to the forum body.

Good luck in your research and should you accept the job offer, good luck in your move.


----------



## fluedrengen

stednick said:


> First, the package you identify seems attractive to me. But, that is only my opinion. What do you think?
> 
> The question(s) you are asking can only be answered by you. (Should I demand this?) And (whether my package should include more?) Are obviously questions only you can answer. Everything is subjective and you are asking questions to help you in a negotiation. As no one possesses all the factual data, other than yourself, no one is capable of negotiating for you.
> 
> The investigation that you must complete include, among other things; your acceptance of the working conditions in Bangkok, your families acceptance of living conditions in Bangkok, the actual cost of the lifestyle you will need to be happy living in Bangkok, and, your mentality concerning living in a third world culture and raising a newborn there.
> 
> You must compare the package offered with your other options and select the option that is best for your family.
> 
> To start this investigation, you, and your wife, should spend a significant amounts of time reading through this forum. Many, many issues in Bangkok and Thailand that will seriously impact you and your families happiness. Many pro's and con's, and any one specific con may be a deal-breaker. The severity of them only you and your wife can judge. Realize that she needs to participate fully in this investigation and negotiation. Much better to dismiss the offer than to accept the offer, move to Bangkok, and then realize you have made a mistake.
> 
> As you gather information, use the search tool, tab located on the center green bar, to research specific items. If you can't find enough information to satisfy yourself, ask specific questions to the forum body.
> 
> Good luck in your research and should you accept the job offer, good luck in your move.


Thats the thing, im not sure whether it is good. The reasons are my wife would be entitled to social security money in our home country, so that income is lost should we move to Thailand. She hopes to find work in an international school, but is the chance for that high with a PhD but no teaching experience? School fees are covered by the tax back home, but in Thailand we have to carry them ourselves, and they seem very high. My wife is from Singapore and have beet to thailand often and I have worked there for 4 years, so we know all the negatives of the country too, so we are not worried about culture shock and the likes. It seems that when we add up all the lost income (wifes), the extra after tax income (mine), deduct the extra school expenses and travel expenses, we end up with pretty much the same amount in our hand in USD as we have now in Scandinavia. Factoring in the additional purchasing power in Thailand we should be able to live well. But then again, we are worried about parting with the "safe" jobs we have now, and worried about the seemingly total lack of unemployment safety nets available.


----------



## stednick

fluedrengen said:


> Thats the thing, im not sure whether it is good. The reasons are my wife would be entitled to social security money in our home country, so that income is lost should we move to Thailand. She hopes to find work in an international school, but is the chance for that high with a PhD but no teaching experience? School fees are covered by the tax back home, but in Thailand we have to carry them ourselves, and they seem very high. My wife is from Singapore and have beet to thailand often and I have worked there for 4 years, so we know all the negatives of the country too, so we are not worried about culture shock and the likes. It seems that when we add up all the lost income (wifes), the extra after tax income (mine), deduct the extra school expenses and travel expenses, we end up with pretty much the same amount in our hand in USD as we have now in Scandinavia. Factoring in the additional purchasing power in Thailand we should be able to live well. But then again, we are worried about parting with the "safe" jobs we have now, and worried about the seemingly total lack of unemployment safety nets available.


fluedrengen, some points:

No one can predict the future. The economic crisis we see is a far reaching crisis and is global. There is a great deal of uncertainty in how this global economic and unemployment crisis is going to resolve itself.

Thailand has more than its fair share of political uncertainty. Many troublesome issues exist. Be aware of this political uncertainty.

No one can predict what future inflation will be or future currency fluctuations. Thailand inflation historically runs approximately 2.7% per annum. The Thai baht has fluctuated from 30-45/USD in the last decade (approximately a 40% fluctuation).

A teacher's salary in Thailand is not a lucrative salary. 

You have "safe" jobs now, and, you have a *newborn*. This is by far the most important item of consideration. 

Points of caution: 

How will you qualify or verify your newborns Pediatrician in Thailand?
Where will you seek emergency medical care for you, your wife, and the baby in Thailand?
The global economic crisis may cause serious currency fluctuations affecting your buying power.
Political uncertainty may rear its ugly head again. There is a chance you may need to evacuate.

In my opinion. On the basis of; 1) your newborn, and, 2) the political and economic uncertainty, in your shoes, I would require a serious amount of compensation to leave my "safe" job(s) and venture into the uncertainty. Again, your responsibility to your newborn is the driving factor in your decision making.

Good luck and choose carefully.


----------



## cooked

To my poverty stricken eye, and I am sure to most people working in Bangkok, this package looks excellent.
As mentioned, Bangkok needs some getting used to, but you will have financial cushion to help you along.
I wouldn't hesitate! Let us know how you get on please.


----------



## KNJ

Medical insurance a must ( everyday stuff is not much but if you have a major injury/illness that could be expensive ) It will only cost your company a few thousand dollars a year.
Schooling would be good but most expat packages only cater and supply when children of of school age and not for kindergarten.
Package looks good other than that GFI


----------



## Glen10

I would be very concerned with my child's respiratory health. The impact of the high degree of pollution on an infants developing lungs could, and almost certainly will, have lifelong consequences if you are there very long.


----------



## joseph44

fluedrengen said:


> Hi, I have been offered a job i Bangkok. My wife and I (with our newborn) cant decide whether to move or not, as we are not sure the package is "good enough" and would appreciate your thoughts.
> What im offered:
> Base salary: 300.000 THB+up to 2 mths. bonus
> Health insurance
> Free mobile
> Company car with free mileage and fuel
> 20 days holiday
> 3 months termination period
> 2 return tickets for myself/year
> 75000THB to cover relocation expenses
> 
> what is not included (should I demand this?)
> Pension
> Health insurance for the family
> Plane tickets for the family
> Schooling (I hear its costly in Thailand)
> Vaccinations
> Housing


I think that the package is pretty comfortable. 
I guess that you may need THB 100,000 per month for housing and living expenses. 
You could try to swap one *return-ticket* for yourself into tickets for the family (once a year). 
You could try to extend your *health-insurance* from individual to a family-insurance. 
*Schooling*: not much to worry about for the coming years. A private international school starts with fees from THB 60,000 per semester up to THB 300,000 per semester. 
*Pension*: you could continue your pension in Denmark on a volontary base. 
*Vaccinations*: Arrange this in Denmark and keep them up-to-date in Thailand. Doesn't cost much. 
*Housing*: Detached houses in the Bangkok-suburbs go from THB 25,000 (not furnished). 

Conclusion: Could you live on a salary of Euro 7.692,30 in Europe comfortably? If yes, then living on a salary of THB 300,000 in Thailand is a piece-a-cake.


----------



## cooked

Glen10 said:


> I would be very concerned with my child's respiratory health. The impact of the high degree of pollution on an infants developing lungs could, and almost certainly will, have lifelong consequences if you are there very long.


I am asthmatic and have no problems with pollution in Bangkok.


----------



## sallyjs

This is a sweet deal. As Thai, I would ask for housing. I used to work (with my expat boss) and been around expats. Some executive who works for a big company also get offer about housing and driver and health insurance for your family is the another thing you* really need.* It's so costly to go to private hospital with doctors and nurses are foreigners. They have vaccine there. Executive like you can get it all. *Make sure you have contract in hand before you move*. It would be better you have a lawyer who represent for your contract. I saw many expats got kick out after a year or two, just verbal contract! Your wife could get a job as a teacher at university. Now my country has a lot of universities that teach in English program. Thailand is not the bad place to live and work at all when you get use to it. Good luck for you.


----------



## Glen10

cooked said:


> I am asthmatic and have no problems with pollution in Bangkok.


That's proof that things affect some infants differently than others.
BTW, what do you want to do when you grow up?


----------



## Vento

I would not drive in bkk. Get a driver with a lit of bkk deiving experience. Much safer and easier.


----------



## fluedrengen

Thanks for all the good replies, they have helped but things in perspective. Right now the dilemma seems to be that I would be moving from a large multinational with a broad top management role, to a smaller company in a smaller role. As its not a full "expat package" with housing, schooling etc. its not the "dream" role for me, but at the same time (as several of you have said), its not a bad package either, and after all its a whole lot more fun living in Thailand than Scandinavia


----------



## cooked

Glen10 said:


> That's proof that things affect some infants differently than others.
> BTW, what do you want to do when you grow up?


I participate in this forum to exchange experiences and knowledge, not to bandy insults. A previous poster implied that a child would possibly have respiratory problems in Bangkok: I was merely trying to indicate that this is not necessarily the case.


----------



## Vento

fluedrengen said:


> and after all its a whole lot more fun living in Thailand than Scandinavia


I cant imagine living in bkk with a newborn is a lot more fun compared to dk. Ive been in same situation and lived with our newborn in dk, us, me and th and personally i cant see what u mean. 

Nothing compares to dk in terms of so many things, and when i remember back and remember the nice summers and our daughters first steps in the grass garden - it was just so nice - and nothing compares to it

Just beeing able to walk outside, fresh air, not to much noise, baby can sleep in the garden etc etc, nothing compares to that. 

Dont get me wrong, i like bkk/th but when it comes to newborns, not much compares to DK in my mind


----------



## fluedrengen

joseph44 said:


> I think that the package is pretty comfortable.
> I guess that you may need THB 100,000 per month for housing and living expenses.
> You could try to swap one *return-ticket* for yourself into tickets for the family (once a year).
> You could try to extend your *health-insurance* from individual to a family-insurance.
> *Schooling*: not much to worry about for the coming years. A private international school starts with fees from THB 60,000 per semester up to THB 300,000 per semester.
> *Pension*: you could continue your pension in Denmark on a volontary base.
> *Vaccinations*: Arrange this in Denmark and keep them up-to-date in Thailand. Doesn't cost much.
> *Housing*: Detached houses in the Bangkok-suburbs go from THB 25,000 (not furnished).
> 
> Conclusion: Could you live on a salary of Euro 7.692,30 in Europe comfortably? If yes, then living on a salary of THB 300,000 in Thailand is a piece-a-cake.


Joseph, great ideas. I have managed to convert my tickets into tickets for the family and got the company to cover insurance expenses too.


----------

